# What Made You Happy Today?



## fureverywhere (Dec 29, 2015)

Sometimes with busy schedules and news reports predicting the end of days, we forget to savor the little things. It could be something as simple as your favorite tea on sale or as amazing as the birth of a new grandbaby. What made you happy today?
I'll start...on the way home we stopped at the groomer around the corner. They do rescue work on the side and last year there was dog I brought home. I called her Bootsy, an AmStaff like Sophie, friendly and easygoing. Unfortunately like Sophie she had a needy side. By the end of the first night she tried to wander into "Sophie's bathroom" and Sophie attacked.

We took Bootsy back and her paw healed eventually...but she was still homeless for almost a year. We stopped to visit tonight and heard the wonderful news. Bootsy found her forever home, I wish her the very best!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2015)

That IS a happy story, thanks for sharing, Fur!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2015)

So good to hear that Bootsy found a loving home, I really like to hear those happy endings...gotta make any animal lover feel happy.   What made me happy today was that we saw around a half dozen deer when we went to the park with the puppy, then when we got back home there were several more behind our house.  We've had snow and the weather has been really cold, but the sun was out today and they all seemed to be groovin'.

The other little thing that made me happy was we were sitting on the bed with the pup, whose become friends slowly with our cat day by day.  Well today, the cat jumped up on the bed with all of us, started purring and stayed while I petted him.  When the pup went over to him, they were nose to nose and really seemed to be okay with each other and bonding.  I'm thrilled, I love them both and want them to be close buddies. :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm happy for you all Sea!!! Cats are like that, they know they are superior to canines but they can still work it out if it suits them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Fur, cute picture there!  True, the cat controls the relationship.


----------



## Debby (Dec 29, 2015)

I liked your story of the dog who found her forever home, the nose-to-nose happy meeting and the great picture of that kitten and the lovely dog.  I've always been partial to that sort of face colouring.  

So what made me happy today?  Our house passed the inspection with flying colours ....... but that's offset by the snow falling all day......so in my case I'm in the same place that I was in this morning  but that's okay because some folks are having hard times so it's all good right !


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 29, 2015)

sat and worked on  puzzle with my supergirl most of the day, took grandsons to ball practice and checked in on the internet too much


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2015)

That's the cutest kitten ever. Just love those marmalades. Nice story and gorgeous pic, Fur. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice story.  

Today I was happy to feel a nice sea breeze whilst eating lunch.


----------



## Pam (Dec 30, 2015)

Youngest son phoned about 20 minutes ago asking if I wanted to go with him and grandson to see the latest Star Wars film this afternoon. I'm very happy!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

chic said:


> That's the cutest kitten ever. Just love those marmalades. Nice story and gorgeous pic, Fur. :love_heart:



Is a Marmalade the same as a Ginger or an Orange Tabby?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice story.
> 
> Today I was happy to feel a nice sea breeze whilst eating lunch.



You did what?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You did what?



Nice story was referring to the OP about the dog.

I sat in an open air restaurant having lunch and there was a nice sea breeze.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice story was referring to the OP about the dog.
> 
> I sat in an open air restaurant having lunch and there was a nice sea breeze.



got it


----------



## Misty (Dec 30, 2015)

Made me happy today reading fur's story that Bootsy got her forever home :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2015)

The day is still young.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2015)

The fact that my car started right up this morning after all the snow and sub-freezing temps we've had lately.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 31, 2015)

It got cloudy while we were out riding our bikes.  Made me happy as it became a LOT cooler and the ride more pleasurable.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

I came to the library to write an inquiry letter. Any of the epic writers here know that feeling of writers block. More like writers fear actually. What am I going to say?...I could just do this tomorrow...I mean I have the notes...but really where do I even begin?...if I read something or go on the seniors site and fool around I can relax a bit...Really I don't know where to start...
Then you have the blank screen pop up and suddenly the sentences just start appearing out of somewhere, just flowing magically and filling the page. And best of all it wasn't fiction writing, it was all real live experience. Maybe there's a position with this place just waiting for me?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2016)

Got a phone call from a dear friend and we chatted away like magpies for a nice long time.

Which is unusual, because I generally despise phones and I took that pesky vow of silence last year ... 

But it WAS a dear friend, so the vow doesn't count.


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2016)

I know I'm not posting a lot, but I do read about your posts as much as I can, and you guys and gals make me smile.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 1, 2016)

I spent the day dancing ( afternoon dance ) :banana: and going out for tea with our good friends for my 70 th Birthday which is not till Wednesday 3 rd Feb ..but at least I can sit down and relax for now ..out again tomorrow for just a little party for my  actual birthday opcorn:resent:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2016)

I finally got all the photos out of the album that was falling apart,labeled and arranged them and put them in their new home. Only problem,I'm only up to 1954! I'm taking a break though. I have my coloring book, DVD's to watch with the hubby, and  books to read. What a busy life I lead.lol


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Kadee46. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you ,for the greetings ..Ruth .....it's tomorrow I'm an Aussie.. it's Tuesday morning here 8 am


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 1, 2016)

Today I went to my first appointment with my new Primary Care Doctor and she is wonderful! My Senior years with a great Doctor are going to be wonderful!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2016)

Finding out that my cataracts don't need to be operated on yet. And, that my eyes haven't change very much. I'm typing this very slow as my eyes are still dilated and things are fuzzy.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Taking doggie for a long walk.  My baby is enthusiastic about everything and constantly makes me smile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> I spent the day dancing ( afternoon dance ) :banana: and going out for tea with our good friends for my 70 th Birthday which is not till Wednesday 3 rd Feb ..but at least I can sit down and relax for now ..out again tomorrow for just a little party for my  actual birthday opcorn:resent:



Early Happy Birthday to you Kadee, have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ina (Feb 1, 2016)

Kadee, Have a blessed birthday, and don't forget to tell us what you got.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy birthday, Kadee!!  

Tuesday morning here in Thailand.  Still having breakfast.  But yesterday we rode our bikes to a favourite restaurant we go to often.  Food is excellent.  The owner loves her regular customers, of which there are many, and she often gives us things or doesn't charge for something.  This time it was a big papaya.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

A very happy B Day Miss Kaydee!!!! Dance all day





Good for you Ruth, I went on a picture sort binge in November. Every one of my kids till age six months was identical...if I didn't have a date out it went. I'm talking about fifty pounds of pictures.

Philly, I'm like that, can write forever, but the phone meh...Best buddy on the phone and it can be hours...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2016)

Today what made me happy is getting my basement cleaning finished.  My main sewer drain to the street backed up a little in my laundry room last week, so I had to get the plumber in to run the rooter, usually the issue is roots from the city tree in front.  We have old clay sewer lines, and many neighbors have had to have theirs completely replaced.  We may have to some day, around a $10,000. project. 

Anyway, that visit caused me to roll up rugs, clear out the cat litter box area in the basement shower, etc, etc.  Good reason to do some much needed cleaning down there.  I usually only do it around once a year since we're never hanging out down there, unless we have company staying over.

So, mopping floors, vacuuming, dusting and some laundry was finally put behind me today, which is good, because I really don't like housework!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

An email from a special friend who was going through a diivorce .it was good to hear from him and and finding out he is well.
Made my day.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kadee!!!!!!

What made me happy today was a phone call from my daughter in America. She's been invited to the Grammys so she's excited about that. They're paying her airfares, 4 nights accommodation plus arranging a gown for her. I must admit I don't normally watch them but I'll tape them this year just in case she pops up on screen. Are they a big deal in the US?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 1, 2016)

Skyped my sis in law in Melbourne for about an hour.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 2, 2016)

More wins than losses playing internet chess (doesn't happen every day)...


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes Mitchezz, the Grammy's are a big deal here. Many watch it, and for different reasons, one of them being fashion.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2016)

I treated myself to breakfast out after grocery shopping this morning. I was happy with a Starbucks Americano and a toasted sesame seed bagel with scallion cream cheese and lox at the bagel joint next door.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday (Monday) was one of those days where everything I touched turned to you-know-what.  

Today is starting out cold and VERY dreary.  Last week it almost felt like spring, and today it feels like February.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 2, 2016)

Today an email came out at work regarding the 2017 health benefits..  and as usual, in order to get the discounted price employees have to "earn points"... and jump through hoops...get weighed... blood pressure taken... blood drawn a complete workup.. CBC, metabolic profile.. lipid profile.. and if not within a certain range, points have to be made up, by scheduling talks with some thirty year olds telling me how to be healthier...     Guess what?   I don't have to do ANY of that this year because next year I'll be on Medicare!!!   So that made me very happy today..


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

Watched the noon news and the ground hog didn't see his shadow so they said we will have an early Spring...my older bones don't like cold weather very much anymore so it made me very happy to hear this today!


----------



## Linda (Feb 2, 2016)

That's my 51st wedding annvs  Kadee46.  Now you are ahead of us in time so I think I can rightly say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you right now!  I plan to spend my special day home pouting and feeling sorry for myself cause my hubby is leaving at 4 a.m. to take our next door neighbor to the out patient surgery to get her broken foot worked on.  He told her another neighbor offered to take her but she said "I don't know him!  I want YOU to take me!"  So I figure they'll be gone most of the day.  But I'm all ready cause when we went grocery shopping I bought myself a TV dinner so me, myself and I can have a nice work-free meal.  If I'm good, I might even pour myself a glass of wine to go with it.


----------



## Linda (Feb 2, 2016)

To get back to the original intent of this thread, I'm sorry I get off on tangents so easy, TODAY the best thing that happened to me was my oldest grandson called me.  He does usually 2 or 3 times a month.  He's very sweet and always asks me all sorts of questions about how I'm doing and tells me about his life. He's open and talks about feelings and emotions etc.  None of the other grandkids do that.   He said he and his wife and mom might come up and visit us this week end so that will be great.  They live about 35 miles from us.  He is 22.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2016)

Linda said:


> That's my 51st wedding annvs  Kadee46.  Now you are ahead of us in time so I think I can rightly say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you right now!  I plan to spend my special day home pouting and feeling sorry for myself cause my hubby is leaving at 4 a.m. to take our next door neighbor to the out patient surgery to get her broken foot worked on.  He told her another neighbor offered to take her but she said "I don't know him!  I want YOU to take me!"  So I figure they'll be gone most of the day.  But I'm all ready cause when we went grocery shopping I bought myself a TV dinner so me, myself and I can have a nice work-free meal.  If I'm good, I might even pour myself a glass of wine to go with it.


Thank you Linda, I've spent the day out at friends today only arrived home at 6 pm 
And a very happy Anniversary to you and your hubby ..Just as a note not to take anything away from your special day ,we are going to a special dance this weekend for a couple who have been married 70 years !! They are still dancing 5 days a week ..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

Happy anniversary Linda!!  :love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Working in my garden in February...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Working in my garden in February...



You must be having the same "heat wave" we're having down here in PA - hit the mid-40's today. Snow is mainly all gone, ground is starting to dry out.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2016)

40s?  We have been hitting the 60s!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> 40s?  We have been hitting the 60s!



Wow!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yup, location, location, location, as the real estate people say...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2016)

Got water again in the house. Had a busted pipe, old age, I guess, under the house. Just a crawl space and not many people want to get under there to fix things. Got ahold of the fellow that put our windows in and he came over Monday to check it out. Yesterday, Tuesday, he got leak repaired and we are back in business. 
For five days, I bet I turned on the facets a hundred times without thinking, no water. Thanks to our great neighbors, water to flush toilets and used their shower, too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

Cooled off in a nice tepid swimming pool after getting sweaty.  I just jumped in the deep end.  Bliss!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

Ameriscot I'm on the way...My son told me about the beaches and the food and the shrines. He and his wife even considered living there. The only problem he had was being fair with red hair. Ideally he would have had to pour the sunblock right over his head. But except for the perpetual sunburn they had wonderful vacations there. They want to take Mr. Baby to his other grandparents next year.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Got water again in the house. Had a busted pipe, old age, I guess, under the house. Just a crawl space and not many people want to get under there to fix things. Got ahold of the fellow that put our windows in and he came over Monday to check it out. Yesterday, Tuesday, he got leak repaired and we are back in business.
> For five days, I bet I turned on the facets a hundred times without thinking, no water. Thanks to our great neighbors, water to flush toilets and used their shower, too.



Wow, great neighbors, Pappy.

Crawl spaces - ugh! :cower:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2016)

Great neighbors, Phil. I love this little community. It's in the older Palm Bay section and surrounded with woods. We recently had a few car break ins, but they found the young man responsible and things are back to normal.:sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

Glad to hear you got things taken care of Pappy...but I'm just imagining what I think when I hear "crawl space"


----------



## Ina (Feb 3, 2016)

Phil, don't tell me the warrior is afraid of little ole spidies? layful:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 3, 2016)

My daughter sent me some pics of the puppies she rented from Uber to bring to the office/$30 for 15 minutes.   Only a few cities offer this and it's a huge hit.  $$$ and puppies donated to the Arizona Humane Society.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Glad to hear you got things taken care of Pappy...but I'm just imagining what I think when I hear "crawl space"


More like this, fur.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Ameriscot I'm on the way...My son told me about the beaches and the food and the shrines. He and his wife even considered living there. The only problem he had was being fair with red hair. Ideally he would have had to pour the sunblock right over his head. But except for the perpetual sunburn they had wonderful vacations there. They want to take Mr. Baby to his other grandparents next year.



Were they on Koh Samui?  I am pale and use lots of sunscreen and always wear a hat.  But we've been here more than 2 months now so I've very slowly tanned (I never ever lay out in the sun trying to tan) so now I only bother with sunscreen on my face, shoulders and neck.  We are always on our bikes but keep the rides short midday.  

It's fairly cheap to live in Thailand.  Lots of expats here.  Many of our neighbours live here permanently - a German, Irish, and Englishman.  And even more are like us and stay for 3 - 5 months every winter.  To get a retirement visa you have to have an income equivalent to 65,000 baht per month (which of course fluctuates with the value of your currency).  The healthcare is good but I don't know what kind of insurance you have to get or how much it is.  Our Irish neighbour is back in Ireland right now getting surgery, which would be a good option since he wouldn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 3, 2016)

i was out working in the garden..weather is gorgeous. My hummingbirds were whooshing around and immediately inspected my new hanging plant on the patio.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

I got a text this morning from my 10 year old granddaughter thanking me for the postcard.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

My son talks 90 miles a minute, didn't get that from me, Mama Mouse...but so many places he mentioned I'm sure they were there too. They said the medical there is awesome. I felt bad for him the second time they went, he got a ruptured appendix and needed emergency surgery. His Thai was minimal at the time. Being in the hospital with your wife translating for everyone no fun. He did well enough to back the third time so he's okay.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 3, 2016)

Fur, lots of islands here he could have been on. Is his wife Thai? Lovely people.

Hubs Aussie niece married an Aussie man whose mum is from Thailand. Their wedding was here 2 years ago which is how we discovered Samui. The mum says medical here is excellent. They do a good job wrapping up all the scrapes and broken bones that idiot tourists get on motorbikes.


----------

